# Chemical Pregnancy



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I just wanted to know what the likelihood of a chemical pregnancy is? I tested positive on 03/09, and am now panicking in case there's no baby when I go for my scan.

Trying not to worry, but you know how it is!

Thanks for your help.

Trish


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Trish,

I know exactly how you feel. I went through the same thing and even posted the same question to Peter. He said relax and enjoy your pregnancy..easy for a man to say 

What I did was go out and buy a couple of packs of CHEAP hme pg test kits and did a test every other day or so for about a fortnight just to make sure every thing was 'still going'. I think the most tense timje is between now and first scan and 13 weeks, the when the chance of miscarrage less I more or less stopped worrying ( but not totally).

Well done and good luck

Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Trishs1970 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I just wanted to know what the likelihood of a chemical pregnancy is? I tested positive on 03/09, and am now panicking in case there's no baby when I go for my scan.
> 
> ...


Don't panic, the chance of a chemical is low. Just take it one day at a time!!

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

